# Springtime Photography!🌻



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Well, spring has sprung back around and the weather is just awesome! Any of you guys been taking photos? Would love to see everyone's pictures!! Here are just a few from today!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Never mind the rest of the photos. *PUPPIES!!!*

Give on the puppies. You've been shy lately so no one had a clue there were *PUPPIES!!!*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh, no. I haven't taken any. Mine would be boring because first I haven't take any but they would be about the property and what I've cleared and the massive amount still to be done.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Haha, yes! We actually have a lot of puppies, lol!
I haven't been active on here lately but I think I'm starting to! Oh please no if you take pictures of your property I would be very interested! The photos can be about anything. So post away!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

BTW, good eye. Beautiful pictures. I got a little side tracked when I saw the *PUPPIES!!!*


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

I am an amateur photographer and love trying to artistically capture very simple, everyday events! I have a DSLR, but I've found the newer iPhones are comparable in quality, and I'm more likely to have my phone in hand rather than a bulky camera. Here are a few photos of my very muddy flock this spring:










Kyle, my rooster. I'm not entirely sure what breed he is (he had a large single comb, but unfortunately it was lost to frostbite), so if anyone has guesses, go ahead. We were "gifted" him when my MIL's friend who lives in town discovered he was a rooster and couldn't keep him. He's pretty laid back, but not friendly. Catching him for treatment of anything is a nightmare, even with bribes.










Ralphie, my dog, and chickens picking through the compost pile in the background.










One of the RIRs. They're very good foragers, and I'm fairly certain they spent last summer consisting entirely on grasshoppers, ticks, and vegetation. My feed bill was incredibly low before it froze and snow covered everything!

I'm glad I've found a group that enjoys chicken photos! They're both challenging and fun to photograph, but I've found most people aren't interested in seeing them, haha!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've always wondered how everyone got such wonderful pics of their birds. Mine were never inspiring. 

Because Kyle was a distance I thought he had a pea comb. Turns out the frost bite gave him a very dignified look. (I don't condone people messing with rooster's combs) But Nature sometimes has a way of improving things. 

We need a puppy topic. Ralphie looks like he should be herding the chickens. Or fetching them.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Well, spring has sprung back around and the weather is just awesome! Any of you guys been taking photos? Would love to see everyone's pictures!! Here are just a few from today!
> View attachment 43964
> 
> View attachment 43965
> ...


Beautiful pictures! Great job! Love the flowers.

I've only taken pictures of my chicks this year, which y'all have seen. I'm not big on flowers and landscape.


robin416 said:


> Never mind the rest of the photos. *PUPPIES!!!*
> 
> Give on the puppies. You've been shy lately so no one had a clue there were *PUPPIES!!!*


I'm awake!


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> I've always wondered how everyone got such wonderful pics of their birds. Mine were never inspiring.
> 
> Because Kyle was a distance I thought he had a pea comb. Turns out the frost bite gave him a very dignified look. (I don't condone people messing with rooster's combs) But Nature sometimes has a way of improving things.
> 
> We need a puppy topic. Ralphie looks like he should be herding the chickens. Or fetching them.


I did have aspirations of using Ralphie as a chicken herder (he's an Australian Shepherd/Collie mix of some sort, I call him a Herding mutt) but he was unfortunately pecked right in the eye the first time I conducted face-to-face introductions between the dog and the chickens. Chickens do not hold back! So, he's been fairly disinterested and wary of them since. He does "patrol" their coop, the yard, and casually checks on them, but that is the extent of their interaction. He will also "help" me find the eggs in the nest boxes, haha.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Helps you huh? How many eggs does he leave you. 

Maisey had my Guineas go after her when she was still little. It hasn't phased her. She wants to chase the birds. And imagine, catch them too. Good thing Guineas are such good flyers.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

Ha, he doesn't eat the eggs, but he will stick his head in the nest box where the eggs are to show me where the eggs are. It's "help" because they all lay in the same two nest boxes every day, so it's not like it's a challenge to find them! I will give him eggs if I find one that's super messy and I just don't want to deal with it or if one has frozen and cracked, though, so he is hoping for a treat.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Beautiful pictures! Great job! Love the flowers.
> 
> I've only taken pictures of my chicks this year, which y'all have seen. I'm not big on flowers and landscape.
> 
> I'm awake!


Wow! I'm not super big on flowers either but I took some anyway! I like doing horses and animals mostly!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> BTW, good eye. Beautiful pictures. I got a little side tracked when I saw the *PUPPIES!!!*


Haha, thank you! Yep a lot of puppies! They're Golden Retrievers!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Lillith said:


> I am an amateur photographer and love trying to artistically capture very simple, everyday events! I have a DSLR, but I've found the newer iPhones are comparable in quality, and I'm more likely to have my phone in hand rather than a bulky camera. Here are a few photos of my very muddy flock this spring:
> 
> View attachment 43974
> 
> ...


Love the pictures!!❤ I wouldn't have a clue on his breed, but he's beautiful!


----------



## Della_girl (10 mo ago)

I love your gorgeous ee/ameracauna hen(ik that’s not spelled right) your puppy is also adorable and I love the plant (cherry blossom maybe?) I actually do have some spring photos!


----------



## Della_girl (10 mo ago)




----------

